# Quarter window woes



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

So I went to install my LH quarter window and one of the round bolts that goes THROUGH the glass is missing. Its not one of the ones with a built in roller, it just holds the glass to the track assembly.

Anyone know where to get one? 
Ames and ebay have the ones with built in rollers but I'd rather not have to modify it... if you guys need pics I can take them when I get home.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

need pics for sure match up


----------

